# Pix of PTG M3's



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

From the SCCA Pro Racing BB










There's more there if you want to take a look.

Anybody going to Sebring?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice. :wow:

Thanks for sharing. 

More where?

--SONET


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm sorry, here's the link.

SCCA Pro Sports Racing BB


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Great, thanks! :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

they didn't qualify so well for the upcomgin sebring race, wonder if that was them still shaking the chassis and new engine out?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I don't know if it was all that bad. From what I've seen of PTG's comments they haven't been too dissappointed with the first time out. The cars are new and they are new to running on the Toyo tires. If you read about the race results, it sounds like they ran pretty well for a first time out. Hans Stuck started from the pit lane, but was one of the fastest cars on the track finishing 4th. Bill Auberlen was doing well and had a power steering problem which caused him to spin. Boris, after his terrible accident on his first time out of the pits, didn't do any better during the race. So things will get better for Boris, they can't get much worse. We'll need to look for the PTG commentary on the results.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Here's a picture from practice.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

SteveT said:


> *I don't know if it was all that bad. From what I've seen of PTG's comments they haven't been too dissappointed with the first time out. The cars are new and they are new to running on the Toyo tires. If you read about the race results, it sounds like they ran pretty well for a first time out. Hans Stuck started from the pit lane, but was one of the fastest cars on the track finishing 4th. Bill Auberlen was doing well and had a power steering problem which caused him to spin. Boris, after his terrible accident on his first time out of the pits, didn't do any better during the race. So things will get better for Boris, they can't get much worse. We'll need to look for the PTG commentary on the results. *


aha!

i figured there were "issues".

i looked up the GT3 R/RS specs online and they don't have any more HP (with restrictors) than the PTG cars. of course, neither team quotes torque in any of their official press data.

am hoping it's darn close.


----------

